# Solos for begginers



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

What are some good solos to learn for beggeners or any songs that your should start out with??


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

Metallica's "Nothing else Matters"....it was the first and last solo I learned note for note


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Cinamon Girl has an easy solo.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I think it might be helpful to indicate what type of beginner you are and what music you listen to.

That being said, the first solo I learned was "You Shook Me All Night Long."


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

or Nirvana - Come as you are - or Teen Spirit....both solos follow the verses melody quite closely


----------



## Weili Li (Jan 14, 2009)

Lumberjackjosh said:


> What are some good solos to learn for beggeners or any songs that your should start out with??


 Try some solos from PUNK music or pop. Solos from metal are are harder.


----------



## Weili Li (Jan 14, 2009)

lbrown1 said:


> or Nirvana - Come as you are - or Teen Spirit....both solos follow the verses melody quite closely


ya~~i agree with this


----------



## Lumberjackjosh (Jan 16, 2009)

*Soloing*

Right now at the time im into alot of Offspring, weezer, white stripes, and some sabbath, i can navigate up and down the fret board fairly easily just havent found any novice solos yet, i can do power chords and slides hammer ons and pull offs fine just havent been able to link em all into a solo yet


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd look to Paul Kossoff, BB King, and Dave Gilmour. None of that stuff is overly complicated, all of it has great phrasing, and it isn't 450 bps 8 finger tapping. The hard bit is getting the subtley, so it will train your ear as well without having to worry about the mechanics of finding the notes (on time). The vibrato could take a while to get (like, forever), but to play nice sounding tasteful solos they're the biz.

This is the solo to Alright Now.

--------------------------------------|----------------------|
-----13-----13-----13-----15--13------|------13--------------|
--14-----14-----14-----14---------14--|--14------------------|
--------------------------------------|----------------------|
--------------------------------------|----------------------|
--------------------------------------|----------------------|



------------------------------|--------------------|
--15r-----15h13-15h--13-------|--------------------|
------------------------14----|--14/---------------|
------------------------------|--------------------|
------------------------------|--------------------|
------------------------------|--------------------|



--------------------------------------|----------------------------|
-----13-----13-----13-----13--13------|------13--------15r---15h13-|
--14-----14-----14-----14---------14--|--14------------------------|
--------------------------------------|----------------------------|
--------------------------------------|----------------------------|
--------------------------------------|----------------------------|



--------------------------|--15b---------------|------------------|
--15b-------15b---13------|--------------------|------------------|
---------------------14---|--------------------|------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------|------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------|------------------|
--------------------------|--------------------|------------------|



------------------|------------------|------------------|
------------------|------------------|------------------|
------------------|------------------|------------------|
------------------|------------------|------------------|
------------------|------------------|------------------|
------------------|------------------|------------------|



-------------------|---------------------|--------------------|
-------------------|---------------------|--------------------|
--2~---------------|--4~---------2/-4----|--4/2---------------|
-------------------|---------------------|--------------------|
-------------------|---------------------|--------------------|
-------------------|---------------------|--------------------|



---------------------|-------------------|----------------------|
---------------------|-------------------|--5------5/-7------7/-|
--------2/-4~-----4/-|--2----------------|----------------------|
---------------------|-------------------|----------------------|
---------------------|-------------------|----------------------|
---------------------|-------------------|----------------------|



-------------------|----------------------|--------------------|
--5~---------------|--5------5/-7------7/-|--5~----------------|
-------------------|----------------------|-----------------4--|
-------------------|----------------------|--------------------|
-------------------|----------------------|--------------------|
-------------------|----------------------|--------------------|



--------5-------------|-------------------|--------------------|
----------------------|-------------------|--10~---------------|
-------------4r-4--4--|--2~---------------|--------------------|
----------------------|-------------------|--------------------|
----------------------|-------------------|--------------------|
----------------------|-------------------|--------------------|



------------------|----------------------------------------|
------------------|----10------10------10------10------10--|
------------------|-------9h11----9h11----9h11----9h11-----|

------------------|----------------------------------------|
------------------|----------------------------------------|
------------------|----------------------------------------|



--------------------|-------------------------------------------|
--12b---------------|-------10------10------10------10------10--|
--------------------|--9h11----9h11----9h11----9h11----9h11-----|
--------------------|-------------------------------------------|
--------------------|-------------------------------------------|
--------------------|-------------------------------------------|



--------------------|--------------------------|--------------------|
--12b---------------|--12r-----10----------10--|-----------------12r|
--------------------|------------------11------|--------------------|
--------------------|--------------------------|--------------------|
--------------------|--------------------------|--------------------|
--------------------|--------------------------|--------------------|



------------------------|--------------------|
--------10----------10--|-----------------12r|
----------------11------|--------------------|
------------------------|--------------------|
------------------------|--------------------|
------------------------|--------------------|



------------------------|------------------|
--------10----------10--|------------------|
----------------11------|------------------|
------------------------|------------------|
------------------------|------------------|
------------------------|------------------|



--------17-------17-------17-------17-------17--|
--17h20----17h20----17h20----17h20----17h20-----|
------------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------------|
------------------------------------------------|



--------------17------20r-|----20h17-17----------17------|
--20b-------------17------|--------------20b---------20b-|
--------------------------|------------------------------|
--------------------------|------------------------------|
--------------------------|------------------------------|
--------------------------|------------------------------|



----------------17--|--------17-------17-------17-------17-------17--|
--------------------|--17h20----17h20----17h20----17h20----17h20-----|
--------------------|------------------------------------------------|
--------------------|------------------------------------------------|
--------------------|------------------------------------------------|
--------------------|------------------------------------------------|



----------17~-----17------|--20r-----20r-------20h-17--|
--20b-----------------17--|----------------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------------|
--------------------------|----------------------------|



--20------------17--------|------------------------|
------20b-------------20--|--20r-----19------17~---|
--------------------------|------------------------|
--------------------------|------------------------|
--------------------------|------------------------|
--------------------------|------------------------|


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> Cinamon Girl has an easy solo.


haha i opened this thread to give the same answer ;d

devnull, i wouldn't say bb king or david gilmour solos are easy by any stretch. the notes may not be fast (although bb is a lot quicker than most people think he is), but the bends are downright brutal, and will throw off even very advanced players. i'm not saying that they're bad to learn (in fact there's few players who phrase as well), just noting that one shouldn't get frustrated if they don't sound right when a beginner plays them.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

suttree said:


> haha i opened this thread to give the same answer ;d
> 
> devnull, i wouldn't say bb king or david gilmour solos are easy by any stretch. the notes may not be fast (although bb is a lot quicker than most people think he is), but the bends are downright brutal, and will throw off even very advanced players. i'm not saying that they're bad to learn (in fact there's few players who phrase as well), just noting that one shouldn't get frustrated if they don't sound right when a beginner plays them.


Yes, I totally agree -- not easy to play 100% with all the subtle inflections, but easy enough to get a taste of it, and they will school a beginner while doing it. Also good for a beginner to see what can be done with 5 notes played well rather than getting frustrated trying to emulate Steve Vai.

I'm still trying to work my way through some BB King stuff and learning something every time. Freddie King's another good one.

I think the first solos I ever learned note for note were Ace Frehley solos – and all he was really ever doing was a (pretty piss poor) Paul Kossoff impression anyway.


----------

